# Trauma boiler in a 644G



## 104305 (May 6, 2007)

My Hyner is a LH left hand drive 644G 2002 model. The question I have is regards to the Trauma water boiler/heating. A lecky pal of mine who has worked at Swift for quite some time said my boiler also runs off 240V mains hook up. I said this is news to me as Ive had this van almost since new and as far as Im aware its a plain and simle gas boiler. He was amazed at this but still wasnt convinced. The single gas means of supply is somewhat of a disadvantage as caravan friends of mine have Trauma boilers that are adaptable for both means of power supply. So can anyone kindly confirm that the boiler is only a gas one without any means of 240V supply.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

longdistancerunner said:


> My Hyner is a LH left hand drive 644G 2002 model. The question I have is regards to the Trauma water boiler/heating. A lecky pal of mine who has worked at Swift for quite some time said my boiler also runs off 240V mains hook up. I said this is news to me as Ive had this van almost since new and as far as Im aware its a plain and simle gas boiler. He was amazed at this but still wasnt convinced. The single gas means of supply is somewhat of a disadvantage as caravan friends of mine have Trauma boilers that are adaptable for both means of power supply. So can anyone kindly confirm that the boiler is only a gas one without any means of 240V supply.


There are two variants, one that is gas only and one that is Gas /Electric. My one is a C6002 EH, EH signifies electric option fitted.

Can you confirm the model number and any letters following the number.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

When you picked up your motorhome there should have been loads of info for each of your appliances etc. These will give you all the info you need.

You could also check around your MH for a boiler heater switch (this switch can be tricky to find as the makers tuck them away in strange places.)

You could check your distributor box etc for named fuses - or the boiler unit itself for supply wires entering the unit.

Good luck

David


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

The standard model at that time was a C6002 that runs on gas only. (Not to be confused with a Truma E system that fitted to some vans as well as the Truma C. If you have a Truma E control that is for cab heating not water.)

Some C6002's have had an electrical collar fitted retrospectively, and that boosts water heating when on mains EHU. Not hugely efficient though I believe.

Philip


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I had the electric collar fitted and it is very good - soon heats up the water and is "free" while on EHU.
Bob


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Was this expensive?
We have taken to using the electric kettle for heating washing up water when on EHU to avoid using up the gas.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Littlegreycat
I can't remember exactly but I seem to think it was around £250ish.
We use it all the time and have never run out of hot water.
If I can find the invoice I will pm you.
Bob


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

I have fitted one of these...very easy to fit (remove top cover, side cover and front control box) and simply the best accessory I have purchased. It does not provide mains air heating but heats the water to a good temp very quickly. Here's a thread on the topic:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-57276-0-0-asc-viewresult-1.html

I'll check the part number and will post later: mine cost around £110 from some marine supplier..I'll see if I can find their details 4u.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Sorry for the delay. I bought it from The Marine Partnership in Hove (www.totalboatcare.com) in May 05 for £178.64 inc vat. I believe the Truma part number is 34141-01. Here's one here:

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...95/Heating_collar_for_Truma_Combi_Heater.aspx

It comes with a matching CBE type switch that you can visibly mount alongside your heating control panel. Being mean I fitted mine with a standard neon mains switch & back box in the heater cupboard so that I could remove the collar without trace if I ever sell the MH for another!


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

I've been watching this with interest - having the same set up - but having seen the price of the heating collar I have calculated that I can buy over 20 gas refills for the price and decided against it as the gas will also heat the van ....... :? 

Being 'fiscally careful' (wife calls it tight  ) think I'll keep watching.....


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

As has been said, the C 6002 EH boiler has a Electricity only option, this works well when hot water only is required and will heat the water to 60c, but will only heat the van (blown air) to approximately 10c above what ever the outside temperature is.

Charlie


----------

